# Experiences with Peacock eels?



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

I've never had much success with peacock eels, longest I was able to keep any alive was a few weeks. I had a tiretrack eel that I fianlly had to return to the lfs because it outgrew the tank, and a pair of Tanganykian plagiostoma spiney eels for several years until I lost those in a tank crash. Peacocks do like to burrow in the substrate, so not a good choice for most planted tanks.


----------



## bonaparte (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a peacock eel years ago before I knew anything about keeping fish alive, but it was surprisingly robust and outlived most of the other fish in my lo-tech 10 gallon kiddie pool. It had a lot of personality, too. But I wouldn't do one now in my planted tank: they burrow too much. Plus, mine was a surprising escape artist: that's how it died.


----------



## Indeed (Jan 28, 2011)

now i can't speak for more than just my eel and my expirience. BUT, with that said. My peacock eel is amazing, keep in mind though i bought mine as a adult at around 6-7". 

what i have noticed is that mine is very shy, he is not a competitive eater either. Mine will absolutely only eat live food, almost only black worms IME. 

Mine does not like other fish and tries not to draw attention to himself. (I have seen him ignore a 1/2" white cloud that was sitting right in front of his face for like 3min!). 

I guess mine is really peaceful :hihi: Mine does not burrow except under rocks/hardscape, mine also likes to hid amongst plants that he can blend in with (in my tank he likes the Italian val). 

He uprooted a plant once because black worms were hiding near its roots, this has happened once in the 4 months he has been in my planted tank.

I should also mention that mine looks beautiful and loves to investigate rocks/plants/wood for food and its great to watch (if he doesn't see me). anyways sorry to rant just really like my peacock eel, one of my favorite fish :biggrin: here is a pic:


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 24, 2011)

well i had thought about giving a nice long post, but Indeed seems to given a very good one himself! so i won't need to repeat much  

feeding depends on the individual eel. iv had some that were eating chopped live earthworms form petsmart from my hand in a relatively short period of time. and then again iv got two of them right now that im having the hardest time getting to eat much of anything. maybe try and buy one that is not on the small size? about 4 to 5 inches might help to overcome possible eating problems. i cant say that positively though, just a guess. try frozen blood worms, those have worked a lot in the past for me.

they do tend to bury themselves. though i have had them actually not be that way. depends on the individual personality. i used to sit there in front of the tanks at lfs watching for 30 minutes to see which one had the most personality-out and about and swims the most.

Keep A Lid On The Tank. very important. iv had one that slipped though a hole not much bigger than a pencil could go through (at least that's how i assume it got out). they are escape artists. getting a bigger eel to begin with can help keep it from fitting through small spaces.

I guess i still gave a long post lol well i hope it helps


----------



## musicmanmoses (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the good info everyone!!! Sounds they're like most fish and their personality and eating habits will vary from fish to fish.


----------

